# MIDI2LR - a plugin to remotely control LR6/CC with any MIDI controller



## midi2lr (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello, 
I developed MIDI2LR, which is a free/open source plugin to remotely control LR6/CC using any MIDI controller. 
It is currently available for both Windows and OS X. 

 It uses the newly available APIs in LR6/CC for real-time develop parameter updates and sockets for remote control. MIDI2LR lets the user use sliders/knobs on their MIDI controller to update develop parameters, and buttons to  perform common actions (eg: pick/reject, resetting parameters, undo/redo, next/prev, etc.) 
It supports MIDI controllers with motorized sliders as well.  

 I am interested in getting feedback from users who use controllers with motorized sliders (eg: BCF2000) as unfortunately I do not currently own one and I'm interested in general feedback as well. 
You can download MIDI2LR here: http://thegouger.github.io/MIDI2LR/
 GitHub repo: https://github.com/thegouger/MIDI2LR


----------

